
How your resumé actually gets reviewed at tech companies - djchung23
https://medium.com/the-mission/2-minutes-thats-how-long-recruiters-take-to-review-your-resum%C3%A9-make-it-stand-out-1634bc72bf7
======
colept
No mention of Applicant Tracking Systems (ATS)

